# Rod building



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovely workmanship Gra. I have had a bit of play at repairing busted rods, and have built one rod seriously - a valentines present for Squidette last year. She loved it, and I'm happy with the binding and overall finish (purple and yellow bindings, little shiny fish winding their way up the blank, etc), but the blank I chose was a sloppy old fibreglass one that had been kicking around the shed for yonks. Needless to say I later regretted this choice after spending many MANY hours building the rod up on a crappy blank. It does OK for flatties, garfish, squid etc, but I've been meaning to build her a more serious rod.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice work mate!!! 8) 
Rod building is something that ive been keen to have a go at for a long time now and will probably have a go at it very soon.
I did see a 8ft rod lathe for sale brand new for $550, i was thinking of buying that to save having to make one, how long did it take to make yours? do you have any helpful hints for someone like myself to make up a lathe?

Thanks mate 8)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

A great start Gra, looks like you will be "hooked" after a success like that!

I borrowed a mates lathe that sat in the workshop for to many months without starting until I gave it back before It perished!

No time yet... By the way how strong are those guides as a tether point? Should be fine on the light gear but I would hate to have to pull against one on a rod with heavy braid on should the problem arise..

Nice work!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A rewarding achievement Gra and nice to see a home grown rod mate, but would offer a suggestion if I may as the tether point is a bit risky I think as Dan suggested.

You can bend one easily to a U shape with feet from heavy S/S trace wire, copper wire, bronze welding rod, or a quality bike wheel spoke and will be as strong as the binding.....I recently bound a light one on a shop bought rod from light S/S wire as a hook holder using the same principle

Made a few beach rods myself, slow with no lathe but satisfying at the end....none were pretty as I don't have the patience to fiddle


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Gra

I build all my own rods. It started when I thought I would rebuild an old Snyder Glas ( think it was my grandmas) I found under the house when I was 12. 17 years latter Its now turned into an all consuming passion. I have lost count of the number of rods I've built for myself and friends. I have four on the go atm. There's nothing better than catching a nice fish on a rod you've crafted yourself and I've found our sport of kayak fishing is particularly suited to custom rod building. 
I love your idea of using a guide as a tie down point. I've always just upsized a hook keeper. But your way looks much more secure. 
Mudhole are a top company. I received a delivery from them this week that arrived in under a week. I've placed many orders with them and never had a problem even with 7ft blanks. If your buying high end guides like Titanium Fujis or Recoils the savings can be quite good as opposed to buying in Aust. Also look at the Tackle Craft section of Cabelas they can have some good sales.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Rod building is a great pastime - I've built about a dozen rods for myself and friends. The only one I have left is a fly rod I purpose built for myself to fish mountain streams with a dense forest canopy - it's a pleasure to use and came up a treat! I used to love doing that.

There's something very special about catching a great fish on a rod you've built (with a fly (or lure) you've tied)



Nice work!

...actually - it's funny - I only stumbled on my box of binding threads the other day, and was reminiscing


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Gra

I just looked up my mudhole account. Last time I ordered blanks I ordered two, one piece 7ft Hastings GUSA blanks. The post was US $39.07 and the total cost of two blanks and postage was $143.07. Exceptional value, considering last time I bought the same GUSA blank localy it cost me $159 for one. 
I haven't got a rod building lathe I would probably built around 10 rods a year so I use a pretty simple set up. Just three timber stands with a v cut in them for the rod to rest, a little like this
http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalo ... ying-Motor
For the drying motor I got a geared down electric motor from Jaycar
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.as ... &SUBCATID=

Mate I'm pretty happly with the Samurai's for Yakking. They are relatively cheap and easy to get locally (the hardest part of rod building in Aust is not many shops stock a good range of blanks so you don't get to handle blanks before having commit to an order) And on a performance, toughness, cost basis they are tough to beat. 
Though I do find myself getting drawn towards more high end blanks these days. If you get a chance have a play with some of the GUSA range. They are very nice.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

if your grandma/mum/missus (whoever fixes your clothes for ya!) has an old sewing machine, rip it apart and take the motor and speed control pedal. perfect for rodbuilding, and dirt cheap. just need to attach a chuck to it from an old drill...


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice topic gra,
I have just ventured into the exciting world of custom rod building myself. After purchasing a G-Loomis crankbait rod & a Shimano chronarch reel off the shelf last year, I was very disappointed with the rod build. Although it felt awesome in the shop, after spooling the reel & loading the rod up, the line actually touched the blank between the reel & the first runner. I swore I would never buy another factory rod again. I recently priced a G-Loomis rod that was selling for $550.00. I can make the exact rod excluding labour for $300.00 & can fully customise the rod to my liking.
I ended up ordering a Pacific Bay lathe, RW-3XL, Deluxe chuck model, http://www.fishpacbay.com/products/new- ... index.html
A 4 foot extension base,
2 extra rod supports,
A transformer from Jaycar, the Pac Bay lathe is only made now in 110volt, so a transformer is needed, http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.as ... BCATID=449
$830.00 delivered to my door from Rohit Lal, http://www.kingrods.com.au
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I've built about half a dozen rods over the years. All pretty crude and none of them get a look in now, but I am keen to get into it. Principle reason is to get the rod that I need because I can't for the life of me find it on the shop shelves. I can't afford the time and money at the moment to pursue it, but I've been checking out some of the rod building sites and they come up with some exquisite creations. More art than rod.

I'm a self employed landscaper and my bod is starting to feel the toll as I age and I'm looking for a less taxing occupation. Do you guys think they're might be a quid in it?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

There are a few rod building businesses around. Some of these guys turn out exquisite creations, yet some of then still have full-time jobs. There are some working full-time and there are the very few who've managed to employ others to help. My guess is that if you're serious you need to build up a name while holding down another job. Not impossible but you really do havee to concentrate on the finish - sex sells


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Howdy Graham.

I havent built one for about 2 years, but used to build all my own. I'll have a chat with you about it next time we catch up.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Built about 7 or 8 rods over the years. Nothing in the last couple though as eyesight has deteriorated to the point I can't get the bindings right..

As others have said, it was more about the satisfaction of catching fish on something I built myself than saving money. There really isn't alot of difference between buying the parts or the finished product. I guess at least mine we not built at 45deg to the backbone.

If the American sites are as cheap as reported though, I may make an appointment with the optometrist.

Rod building is a great way to spend the wet and windy days and a hell of alot more interesting than the idiot box.

Rob.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Gra

Here's some pics of an ultra light spin rod I made up for my self early this year got most the bits from Mudhole. I'm not to keen on fancy wraps but love messing around with grips and reel seat setups. I used Green burl cork, probably would not use it again as it is very hard to keep looking clean. 
The blank is a 1-3kg GUSA PUR66ul. I used Titanium Recoil guides. I really enjoy using this rod its very light in the hand, casts beautifully and fishes well.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yawzaa! those guides are the biz!

That's enough encouragement to get building, just so I can get those guides. I assume they do spring back?? I never knew Ti. was so flexible.

nice work there.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep, they are a Titanium alloy that has a memory. They will spring back after repeated deformations are lighter than any ceramic ringed guides and will never corrode. I reckon they are the perfect guide to stand up to the rigors of Kayak fishing. Their manufacture makes allot of quality reel seats and other rod building bits. http://www.rec.com


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Thought I'd add my 2 cents worth. I've built about half the rods I own and rebuilt some of the shop bought ones. It's a very satisfying hobby. My main recommendation is take your time, take your time assembling the bits, take your time lining the guides up, take your time binding and really take your time with the epoxy. A rotisserie is priceless, saves turning a rode by hand for 6 hours whilst the epoxy dries. And I'd recommend mudhole too for bits. They have a far bigger range than you'll find in Australia and the prices (especially right now) are really great.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

That is a fine piece of work Camel and I can feel the rod building fever rising. Like you I'm not much interested in the wraps, just the handles and seats would keep me amused for yonks. Grouse guides alrighty!

I have seen some superb seats turned out of rare and exotic timbers.....The Mallee root you used to be able to buy down here in Vic for firewood is a much sought after and desired timber in the States for such. You just can't pay for the result you can get from the handcrafted.

It's a credit to yers all.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

A couple more pics of something I'm working on atm. Hope It inspires a few of you that are thinking of having a go.

Here's a handle assembly I've been working on tonight. Its not glued up yet but I'm pretty happy with how its come up. 








It's on a 1-3kg 7ft samurai s001x blank I'm building up for the yak









Cheers

Anthony


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

..shit yeah....beeeyutiful!

just bought a friggin house in crap condition that will me see me busy for far to long unfortunately, but I will get into this for sure. Gorgeous fuggin rod Camel.


----------

